# Up Haleakala



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

The wife and I made our annual trip to Hawaii, to escape the bitter cold of Southern California . No kids, just us and our bikes. Great Trip, I have been to most of the other islands but for some reason this was the first time to Maui, I think I will be going back next year

We rented a house in Upcountry Maui, in the foothills of Haleakala. The day after we arrived we awoke at 4:00 (Jet Lag), eat what we could find and head down to sea level. If I was going to climb the mountain I figured I should start at the bottom....only 10,000 feet of climbing. Piece of cake

The first hour or so was in the dark, I think I only saw 1 car. But once it started the get light the views were amazing, rolling pastures dotted with horses and cows. I was really lucky with the weather, often it can be blowing, raining or even snowing on top but the entire way up it was perfect. My wife met me at around 5,000 feet, handed off some more water, then drove up to about 7,000 feet and rode to the top by herself. She is wants to do the whole thing next year. 

I took it pretty easy for the first 3 hours, kept the heart rate around 150-160 and spun the gears. The climb is pretty easy, around 4-7% the whole way. I felt good until around 7,500 feet, then things begin to move much slower. At around 8,500 feet the lack of oxygen was very obvious, a much different feeling then then I have had on the bike in the past. I have ridden some big climbs before but at this altitude things were much different. The legs did not feel tired but everything moved much slower, like riding thru molasses. 

After over 4 hours of climbing I reached the top, took a few pics and started the ride down. The ride down was perfect. The road had been recently paved and was smooth as silk. Very fun. Spent the rest of the day lounging and went up to 6,000 feet 2 days later before I hoped on my to Oahu. Can't wait to go back, I have heard the the west side and back side have great riding as well, can't wait to explore


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I am looking forward to see the photos, that is one of my favorite rides although I actually like the road to Hana better.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I really screwed this one up a few years ago. I live in high altitude but waited until the end of almost 3 weeks in the Islands to attempt that road. I got to the top OK, and then my head started to spin, the world started to sparkle, then go black, and then boy was I sick. The thin air can get you good (my wife said it was because I'm not used to such clean air).


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry about the lack of pics, I keep trying to upload them to my post but I receive and error message "The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading" right after I hit upload. Strange. Must be a setting as it has happened for the last few days

I have ridden all over the world, this was one of my favorites. I drove the road to Hana while we were out there. I need to ride it next time.....I think it will be faster then the car!.

The the lack of oxygen is something new to me, I live a few blocks from the beach. 10,000 was a whole different world


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bigpinkt said:


> Sorry about the lack of pics, I keep trying to upload them to my post but I receive and error message "The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading" right after I hit upload. ......


Have you tried uploading just one photo at a time-and make sure they are 700 pixels or less in width.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

MB1 said:


> Have you tried uploading just one photo at a time-and make sure they are 700 pixels or less in width.


that worked, thanks !


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Great post - glad you had good weather. Now post the pics from the trip back down!!


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

nonsleepingjon said:


> Great post - glad you had good weather. Now post the pics from the trip back down!!


Here you go

The view at the top
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjWKZ5iV6oI

a short clip of the ride down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luPcPcfPxSE


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

You didn't mention it in your report but I guess you are aware Haleakala is the longest paved climb in the world. It's about 35 miles long isn't it? Congratulations.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

MB1 said:


> I am looking forward to see the photos, that is one of my favorite rides although I actually like the road to Hana better.


Did you bike the road to Hana?

Man, it terrified me to drive it. Not so much the road as the other drivers.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dumbod said:


> Did you bike the road to Hana?
> 
> Man, it terrified me to drive it. Not so much the road as the other drivers.


Oh sure, many times. It is a great ride with great views as long as you don't mind getting wet (I don't think I have ever done that round trip without getting at least some mist if not outright rain. Returning from Hana the views of the cliffs and ocean are better but it is a great out-n-back.

As far as the cars go they really aren't much problem for a cyclist as you can hear them coming and they tend to clump up behind the slower vehicles so you will get 10-15 cars passing you then no cars for a while.

I'll have to see if I can dig out some photos.......


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

nice. glad you got the pictures to post.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

steephill said:


> You didn't mention it in your report but I guess you are aware Haleakala is the longest paved climb in the world. It's about 35 miles long isn't it? Congratulations.


I did not know that, it sure seems like it went on forever. I think it was 38 miles from Paia but by the time I got to the top I was seeing stars and didn't really check the computer

One more pic, after 4 hours of climbing you can eat just about anything and not feel guilty. Dinner was was at Haliimaile General Store, some oysters followed by braised pork shank. Yum


----------



## LeRoi (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice ride. One of my cycling goals is to get over there and do that climb. Epic stuff for sure


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*The World is a Big Place*



steephill said:


> ..Haleakala is the longest paved climb in the world. It's about 35 miles long isn't it? Congratulations.


Check these out:

http://www.routeslip.com/routes/11840
http://www.routeslip.com/routes/1822

Mapping these on routeslip usually underestimates the distance and overestimates the amount of climbing a little. Powder River Pass is about 35 miles - the same as Haleakala. From the flats to the top of Trail Ridge Road on the right of the second one of these would be longer. Haleakala might have the most vertical of any paved hill. Any claim of biggest, longest, etc. Is a red flag for sceptics.


----------



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

Tlaloc said:


> Check these out:
> 
> https://www.routeslip.com/routes/11840
> https://www.routeslip.com/routes/1822
> ...


The first profile you posted dips about 800 ft halfway up and the 2nd profile is fairly flat for long stretches.

The climb up Haleakala never descends and is pretty much one steady grind:


----------

